# Ride Machete Matching Jacket Help!



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stop worrying about how you look and start worrying about how well you ride


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

If you tear the mountain up, it shouldnt matter for 2 reasons:
1. If you are actually snowboarding you will have _snow_ on your board. Hard to believe, I know. (Unless your one of those gapers in the lift line who bangs his board)

2. If your good, you can ride covered in someones shit and no one will care. 

Looks =/= Respect.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I think the psycho lime will match your eyes better...


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

UGHH you noob, the shades in both of those jacket are all off. If you want people to take you seriously you need to get something that actually matches PERFECTLY. One time I forgot my blue jacket at home and when I got to the slopes I realized I only had my gray jacket with me. I didn't even wear it because I was riding my blue board that day. I rather man up and freeze my ass off than wear a jacket that clearly doesn't match the board.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Nixon said:


> If you tear the mountain up, it shouldnt matter for 2 reasons:
> 1. If you are actually snowboarding you will have _snow_ on your board. Hard to believe, I know. (Unless your one of those gapers in the lift line who bangs his board)
> 
> 2. If your good, you can ride covered in someones shit and no one will care.
> ...


why do people hate on people who bang the board to get snow off? im sure it can piss you off if they're doing it on top of your board though. i dont get it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Phenom said:


> UGHH you noob, the shades in both of those jacket are all off. If you want people to take you seriously you need to get something that actually matches PERFECTLY. One time I forgot my blue jacket at home and when I got to the slopes I realized I only had my gray jacket with me. I didn't even wear it because I was riding my blue board that day. I rather man up and freeze my ass off than wear a jacket that clearly doesn't match the board.


i've had the same experience. i was riding my pink board that day but i accidently brought along my purple jacket and i was like "SHIIIIIIIIT".


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Honestly, I'd get a nicely flamboyant colored jacket if you're shopping specifically for looks instead of dropping 2-300$ on some monotone rag. Go get whatever Nomis jacket you can get your hands on and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## nyridemachete (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks, the Nomis jackets do look pretty good


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> why do people hate on people who bang the board to get snow off? im sure it can piss you off if they're doing it on top of your board though. i dont get it.


Because half the time they are 10 year olds who rock a nicer set up then me and want to get it seen. Then once they hit the slopes, they fall.

And the other half they bang my board


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

nyridemachete said:


> I have a 2011 ride machete with the black and blue and green base and burton cartel bindings (black and white). Im looking to buy Ride jackets for sure. Here are the ones Im contemplating on...


I can't make a color recommendation because I don't have a picture of the Machete in my head that I can match up with those jackets, but if I were you, I'd go for the Ballard because it's insulated. (I actually did consider getting that jacket earlier this season.) Insulated jackets are a better value, IMO. Also, I think the Admiral is a bit overpriced.


----------



## nyridemachete (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats the image for the board and I think I will prob get an insulated jacket too


----------



## nyridemachete (Jan 27, 2011)

Machete Snowboard | All Mountain Freestyle | Ride Snowboards

thats a link for the board...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

dont listen to the other haters... who knows, wearing a jacket that matches the color of your snowboard might help you land that triple cork you've always wanted to do. otherwise, it really doesnt matter what the hell you wear as long as you're having fun while at it..


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Nixon said:


> Because half the time they are 10 year olds who rock a nicer set up then me and want to get it seen. Then once they hit the slopes, they fall.
> 
> And the other half they bang my board


What about 10 year olds who have better gear AND skills than some of us? lol


----------

